# 100+ Ibu Recipies



## Ross (10/1/06)

The current "Pliny the elder" thread has reminded me that it's time I made a 100+ IBU beer. Was planning the Stones Ruination Ale (see below) after trying it at the GBBF last year, but has anyone made this or any other 100+ recipe? If so, please share your recipe & experiences....

Ruination IPA 
Imperial IPA 

Type: All Grain
Date: 10/01/2006 
Batch Size: 21.00 L
Brewer: Ross 
Boil Size: 31.19 L 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 


Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.20 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 90.3 % 
0.45 kg Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) (118.2 EBC) Grain 6.3 % 
0.25 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 3.5 % 
75.00 gm Magnum [13.90%] (80 min) Hops 115.9 IBU 
43.00 gm Centennial [10.00%] (5 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
56.00 gm Centennial [10.00%] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.077 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.014 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 8.2 % 
Bitterness: 115.9 IBU Calories: 90 cal/l 
Est Color: 21.9 EBC Color: Color


----------



## Jye (10/1/06)

Not yet Ross  I will be doing a IPA with an og of 1.070 and 70 IBUs this weekend... a few more brews and I will see


----------



## Weizguy (10/1/06)

Ross,

Been lusting after that beer 4 a while. It's still in the brew queue.

Have made an Arrogant Bastard clone with extract and dark crystal grain (750g). No shame there, for using extract.
It's a big beer, al round. Takes a little to get used to. Much better when young, IMHO.
The hops just dance all over your tongue, and then scrape their feet to leave you a persistent bitterness in your mouth. 75g of 12.1% AA Chinook.

Seth


----------



## jimmyjack (10/1/06)

You guys have inspired me. I think I want to brew somthing like a Sierra Nevada Celebration Ale. It looks alot easier to brew and has about 62 bu's. Its also seems like a natural progression from my yeast slurry and the current ingredients I already have. 

Celebration

Maybe next weekend a

Cheers,

JJ


----------



## homebrewworld.com (11/1/06)

Gday Ross,
I was once told that the sensors/palate could only percieve upto approx 100 ibu. 
Can some shed some truth in this ? Or is it myth

Oh, i like the look or that recipe too Ross !

:beer:


----------



## jayse (11/1/06)

Its really all about balance, you can have a beer at only 40 ibu that is percieved as more bitter than a beer at 80ibu. 

I have done a couple beers up in that IBU, not something i'd do in summer time really, but i agree with what one brewer said that they are great fresh and if it takes time to mellow than you haven't hit the mark proberly, talking about IIPA here.

As far as the palate not picking anything above 100 ibu that sounds pretty spot on to me and wouldn't be supprised if a sciencific text actually showed it was a bit lower than that.

Anyway have fun with it ross, personlly i think at 1.077 around 80 IBU would be plenty.

Stronger than death
Jayse


----------



## Stuster (11/1/06)

It seems that the amount in the beer itself depends on the amount of alcohol. Found this quote at this link. Also includes a little on Pliny the Elder. Not sure about the palate's ability to handle hoppiness yet.




> "The maximum IBU level in a beer is somewhat dependent on composition of the beer. A higher alcohol, higher gravity beer can have more IBU than a beer at 5 percent alcohol. A 5 percent beer will max out at 120 parts per million iso-alpha acids, which corresponds to about 80 IBU. It is physically impossible to have more IBU than that in a 5 percent beer. As alcohol and unfermented carbohydrate in the beer increases, so does the ability of the beer to carry more IBU. Our hop research expert feels that the claim that some barley wines have over 100 IBU is probably valid.
> 
> What a chemist may measure and a drinker may taste can differ. "Perceived hop quality versus measurable bitterness, that's a tough one. I'm not sure there is a relationship because so much more is involved, like flavor balance, and the types of hops used," says Steele. "Many feel that low cohumulone hops produce a better, cleaner bitterness. I do know that during the judging, the imperial IPAs that were not harsh or unbalanced did better with the judges. Clean bitterness was key." "


----------



## Guest Lurker (11/1/06)

I've done 1.070 and 65 IBU, 1.090 and 90 IBU, 1.100 and 75 IBU.

Its not the IBUs that are the issue its the gravity. Its very easy to make a 1.070 beer which is immediately drinkable. Its possible but not easy to make a 1.090 beer which is immediately drinkable, regardless of IBUs. If you can make a 1.100 beer which is drinkable before 2 years aging you are a better man than I. Mine was 8 months old when Chiller judged it at Bathhurst and said " Not bad, bit rough, send it in next year and it should be pretty good".


----------



## jgriffin (11/1/06)

It's defiantely about balance. The biggest IBU beers i have done is the Rye IPA which weighed in around 90IBU. Nobody complained that it was bitter though.


----------



## Jye (19/1/06)

Here is the IPA I put down last weekend and a pic of it blowing its top 

Type: All Grain
Date: 15/01/2006 
Batch Size: 25.00 L
Brewer: Jye Smith 
Boil Size: 33.93 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: SK Brew Hous 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
7.20 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (5.9 EBC) Grain 78.3 % 
1.50 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (17.7 EBC) Grain 16.3 % 
0.50 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 5.4 % 
28.00 gm Warrior [14.80%] (60 min) Hops 35.0 IBU 
27.00 gm Chinook [12.20%] (15 min) Hops 13.8 IBU 
32.00 gm Challenger [6.60%] (15 min) Hops 8.9 IBU 
32.00 gm Cascade [6.00%] (15 min) Hops 8.0 IBU 
27.00 gm Williamette [4.30%] (15 min) Hops 4.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [6.00%] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
20.00 gm Chinook [12.20%] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
20.00 gm Warrior [14.80%] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
20.00 gm Williamette [4.30%] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
1.00 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.081 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.080 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.020 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 8.0 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 10.5 % 
Bitterness: 70.6 IBU Calories: 751 cal/l 
Est Color: 16.2 EBC Color: Color


----------



## Ross (19/1/06)

Interesting hop combo there Jye  ...

Looking forward to giving that one a taste...


----------



## Jye (19/1/06)

> Interesting hop combo there Jye ...



I little from column A, a little from column B 

They all sounded so good


----------



## Ross (24/1/06)

Well my Ruination IPA has just hit the boil - preboil gravity at 1067, so all looking good at this stage


----------



## ozbrewer (24/1/06)

homebrewworld.com said:


> Gday Ross,
> I was once told that the sensors/palate could only percieve upto approx 100 ibu.
> Can some shed some truth in this ? Or is it myth
> 
> ...




ITs not a myth, the palate can taste bittering of around 100IBU max, but if you go higher than that you will also taste compounds from the hops, just not the bitterness....

I doupt its spot on 100 either, everyone is different


----------



## Ross (24/1/06)

In the fermenter at 1080  

Tasted the wort & this is one cheek puckering ale - mashed low & fluid, as recipe says you want a FG of 1010 - whereas Beersmith predicting 1017. Either way, looks like being somewhere near 9% - hopefully this will balance out the bitterness ok...

cheers Ross


----------



## warrenlw63 (24/1/06)

Geez Ross.

How many hop bags did you wind up with in the boiler? :blink:

I'd be ageing that one for some time methinks. h34r: 

Warren -


----------



## Ross (24/1/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> Geez Ross.
> 
> How many hop bags did you wind up with in the boiler? :blink:
> 
> ...



Think you might be right there Warren - 4 weeks anyway  - though will carb & age in the keg as soon as it's ready, so I can taste the changes... 

With 75 gms of bittering hops, used less hops than normal  - but christened the "hop sock" that Tony kindly sent me - as you can see, I hardley lose any wort to my hops...


----------



## warrenlw63 (24/1/06)

Nice condom Ross. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## jimmyjack (24/1/06)

Ross, where did you get that awesome hop sock. I want one!!! Im sick of hop mess in the bottom of my boiler!!

Cheers, Jj

Ps. Drank that keg of APA in under a week. Just filtered and kegged another APA dry hopped 20g Cascade 20g Centennial.

AWESOME!!!


----------



## Ross (24/1/06)

jimmyjack said:


> Ps. Drank that keg of APA in under a week. Just filtered and kegged another APA dry hopped 20g Cascade 20g Centennial.
> 
> AWESOME!!!
> [post="104370"][/post]​



Hope you saved me a bottle  ...


----------



## homebrewworld.com (24/1/06)

C'mon Ross !
Come'Clean' mate, where did you get that Hop Sock ?????

:beerbang:


----------



## joecast (24/1/06)

nice sack ross! 
cant believe something like that isnt more common. well, knowing how brewers work, im sure it will be  cheers.
joe


----------



## Linz (24/1/06)

BULK BUY ! BULK BUY !

aint that what we start singing when there's something new!?!?!?


----------



## Ross (24/1/06)

homebrewworld.com said:


> C'mon Ross !
> Come'Clean' mate, where did you get that Hop Sock ?????
> 
> :beerbang:
> [post="104450"][/post]​



I'm sure I posted the answer to that - A gift from Tony (Tamworth). Unfortunately I don't think he can get anymore, but no doubt he'll post something when he reads this..

works great by the way


----------



## Linz (24/1/06)

Looks like a pool/spa filter screen of sorts....


----------



## Tony (30/1/06)

mine works a treat too

its a treat to let it drain and remove all the hops and no wort.

nice weather today................................. hey ross.

sorry people..... no bulk buys.

I will do a bit of asking and see if i can find out where they can be got though.

cheers


----------



## Tony (30/1/06)

just a touch of info.

these are actually the filters that filter the caramel colour that puts the cola colour in your cocacola

and the caramel colour is great for brewing to, amber colour with no flavour.

Oh and did u know that the caramel colour in coke has a pH of 1.8 - 2.

it burns the clothes off your body before you can get them washed.

true story


----------



## big d (30/1/06)

posted somewhere else but have done the sister star of the sun recipe.
123 IBU
rather mouth puckering but enjoyable non the less.

cheers
big d


----------



## Ross (30/1/06)

Ross said:


> In the fermenter at 1080
> 
> Tasted the wort & this is one cheek puckering ale - mashed low & fluid, as recipe says you want a FG of 1010 - whereas Beersmith predicting 1017. Either way, looks like being somewhere near 9% - hopefully this will balance out the bitterness ok...
> 
> ...



After 6 days at 18c this is down to 1016 (8.4%) & appears to still be going strong  ...


----------



## Jye (7/2/06)

> as recipe says you want a FG of 1010



Did you get this beast down to 1.010?


----------



## Ross (7/2/06)

Jye said:


> > as recipe says you want a FG of 1010
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jye,

Filtering & kegging it as we speak, finished at 1014 (ABV 8.6%) from 1080, which i reckon is pretty good... I think they were "dreamin" with 1010...


----------



## Jye (7/2/06)

> Filtering & kegging it as we speak



:chug: :beerbang: ... :blink: 

I hope to be kegging mine tomorrow night.


----------



## Ross (7/2/06)

Jye said:


> > Filtering & kegging it as we speak
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I feel a tasting session coming on


----------



## Crazy (7/2/06)

Ross

Did you have to feed this with daily suger doses to get down to 1014.


Derrick


----------



## Ross (7/2/06)

Crazy said:


> Ross
> 
> Did you have to feed this with daily suger doses to get down to 1014.
> 
> ...



No, mashed at 64c, 2.75l/kg & pitched 2 packets of rehydrated saf 056. fermented at 17c - took 7 days...


----------



## Jye (9/2/06)

Last night I kegged my IPA and used polyclar before running it through a filter but it still has a haze to it. I have read this could be due to the large amount of hops used (146g in the boil and 80g dry hopped), has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Ross (9/2/06)

Jye said:


> Last night I kegged my IPA and used polyclar before running it through a filter but it still has a haze to it. I have read this could be due to the large amount of hops used (146g in the boil and 80g dry hopped), has anyone else experienced this?
> [post="107516"][/post]​



Jye,

My recent Ruination IPA had a similar hop bill & is crystal clear off the same treatment.
Have you identified what the haze is? Does warming it up turn it clear?


cheers Ross


----------



## Jye (9/2/06)

Only had a quick look this morning and didnt have time to microwave it to see if it is chill haze... I will give it a thorough examination tonight


----------



## Doc (2/3/06)

I have my fingers crossed that I will get to brew this weekend. If I do, I'm going for a Hop Monster to cleanout my base malt and make a dent in the hop freezer.

The recipe is Based on Jeff Bagby's Hop Whompus 2004 recipe. A mix of Pils and Ale malt because I don't have enough Ale Malt in stock.
Pellet hops in the Mash and as FW hops because I don't have flower hops of these American varities.

*Doc's Hop Whompus 2006*

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

24-0 Specialty, Experimental and Historic

Min OG: 1.010 Max OG: 1.200
Min IBU: 0 Max IBU: 100
Min Clr: 0 Max Clr: 177 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 43.00 Wort Size (L): 43.00
Total Grain (kg): 14.33
Anticipated OG: 1.088 Plato: 21.14
Anticipated EBC: 22.8
Anticipated IBU: 177.1
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85 %
Wort Boil Time: 120 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 10.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 53.75 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.070 SG 17.17 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %
Additional Utilization Used For First Wort Hops: -10 %
Additional Utilization Used For Mash Hoppings: -30 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
44.0 6.30 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 7
42.6 6.10 kg. Powells Pilsner Malt Australia 1.037 3
10.1 1.45 kg. JWM Caramalt Australia 1.036 56
3.3 0.48 kg. Weyermann Caramunich II Germany 1.035 125

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
110.00 g. Liberty Pellet 4.70 25.6 Mash H
34.00 g. Centennial Pellet 9.90 16.6 Mash H
118.00 g. Liberty Pellet 4.70 35.3 First WH
58.00 g. Centennial Pellet 9.90 40.6 120 min.
26.00 g. Simcoe Pellet 14.70 27.0 120 min.
56.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.90 32.0 60 min.
28.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.90 0.0 0 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.00 Unit(s)Koppafloc Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

DCL Yeast US-56 SafAle US Ale


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Single Step

Grain kg: 14.33
Water Qts: 34.83 - Before Additional Infusions
Water L: 32.96 - Before Additional Infusions

L Water Per kg Grain: 2.30 - Before Additional Infusions

Saccharification Rest Temp : 66 Time: 90
Mash-out Rest Temp : 72 Time: 10
Sparge Temp : 79 Time: 60


Total Mash Volume L: 42.53 - Dough-In Infusion Only

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.


Notes
-----

Based on Jeff Bagby's Hop Whompus 2004 recipe. Mix of Pils and Ale malt because I don't have enough Ale Malt in stock.

Pellet hops in the Mash and as FW hops because I don't have flower hops of these American varities.

80 gr Cascade leaf hops in Hop Back

18 gr Liberty Secondary
18 gr Centennial Secondary
14 gr Simcoe Secondary

14 gr Liberty, 18 gr Centennial, 9 gr Simcoe & 49 gr Amarillo Keg Hops


----------



## Jye (2/3/06)

With all those great American hops why not try mixing them all together and using them hopburst style.

Either way are you sure 177 IBUs is enough


----------



## Duff (2/3/06)

Oooh yeah....

And with the Victory Hop Devil making its debut in Baulkham Hills on Saturday one will be singing:

(Insert Julie Andrews voice) "The Hills are alive, to the smells of hopping..."


----------



## Doc (2/3/06)

Jye said:


> Either way are you sure 177 IBUs is enough
> [post="111962"][/post]​


I don't think it is, but I'm a bit worried if I add more there won't be any wort left to run off into the ferementer at the end of the boil :lol:

Beers,
Doc

PS: Love your Jamil quote in your sig. Did you catch this weeks show and his reference to syringes ?


----------



## Jye (2/3/06)

> Did you catch this weeks show and his reference to syringes ?



Just listening to the style show now.


----------



## Jye (2/3/06)

Hahahahaha LMAO


----------



## Duff (5/5/06)

I'm cleaning out my stock of hops in the freezer ready for some fresh supplies. Decided to brew a American IPA tomorrow based on the following.

Cheers.


06-26 Devil IPA

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 20.00 Wort Size (L): 20.00
Total Grain (kg): 6.05
Anticipated OG: 1.077 Plato: 18.57
Anticipated SRM: 9.7
Anticipated IBU: 104.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
% Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
82.6 5.00 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 3
12.4 0.75 kg. Powells Wheat Australia 1.038 2
5.0 0.30 kg. Weyermann CaraWheat Germany 1.037 61

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
28.00 g. Warrior Pellet 14.50 58.9 60 min.
10.00 g. Centennial Pellet 10.00 4.9 20 min.
5.00 g. Chinook Pellet 12.00 2.9 20 min.
5.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.00 1.5 20 min.
10.00 g. Centennial Pellet 10.00 3.9 15 min.
5.00 g. Chinook Pellet 12.00 2.3 15 min.
5.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.00 1.2 15 min.
10.00 g. Centennial Pellet 10.00 2.9 10 min.
5.00 g. Chinook Pellet 12.00 1.7 10 min.
5.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.00 0.9 10 min.
10.00 g. Centennial Pellet 10.00 2.4 5 min.
5.00 g. Chinook Pellet 12.00 1.5 5 min.
5.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.00 0.7 5 min.
10.00 g. Centennial Pellet 10.00 2.4 4 min.
5.00 g. Chinook Pellet 12.00 1.5 4 min.
5.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.00 0.7 4 min.
10.00 g. Centennial Pellet 10.00 2.4 3 min.
5.00 g. Chinook Pellet 12.00 1.5 3 min.
5.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.00 0.7 3 min.
10.00 g. Centennial Pellet 10.00 2.4 2 min.
5.00 g. Chinook Pellet 12.00 1.5 2 min.
5.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.00 0.7 2 min.
10.00 g. Centennial Pellet 10.00 2.4 1 min.
5.00 g. Chinook Pellet 12.00 1.5 1 min.
5.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.00 0.7 1 min.
50.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.90 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP001 California Ale


----------



## Doc (30/5/06)

Doc said:


> I have my fingers crossed that I will get to brew this weekend. If I do, I'm going for a Hop Monster to cleanout my base malt and make a dent in the hop freezer.
> 
> The recipe is Based on Jeff Bagby's Hop Whompus 2004 recipe. A mix of Pils and Ale malt because I don't have enough Ale Malt in stock.
> Pellet hops in the Mash and as FW hops because I don't have flower hops of these American varities.



It is on the schedule for this weekend. The Hills we be alive with the smell of hops.

Doc

*Doc's Hop Whompus 2006*

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

24-0 Specialty, Experimental and Historic

Min OG: 1.010 Max OG: 1.200
Min IBU: 0 Max IBU: 100
Min Clr: 0 Max Clr: 177 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 43.00 Wort Size (L): 43.00
Total Grain (kg): 14.33
Anticipated OG:  1.088 Plato: 21.17
Anticipated EBC: 23.1
Anticipated IBU: 179.1
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85 %
Wort Boil Time: 120 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 10.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 53.75 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.071 SG 17.19 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %
Additional Utilization Used For First Wort Hops: -10 %
Additional Utilization Used For Mash Hoppings: -30 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
50.9 7.30 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 7
35.6 5.10 kg. Powells Pilsner Malt Australia 1.037 3
10.1 1.45 kg. JWM Caramalt Australia 1.036 56
3.3 0.48 kg. Weyermann Caramunich II Germany 1.035 125

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
110.00 g. Liberty Pellet 4.70 25.6 Mash H
34.00 g. Centennial Pellet 9.90 16.6 Mash H
118.00 g. Liberty Pellet 4.70 35.2 First WH
58.00 g. Centennial Pellet 9.90 40.5 120 min.
26.00 g. Simcoe Pellet 14.70 27.0 120 min.
56.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 9.50 34.1 60 min.
28.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 9.50 0.0 0 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.00 Unit(s)Koppafloc Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

2 x DCL Yeast US-56 SafAle US Ale


Water Profile
-------------

Profile: 
Profile known for: 

Calcium(Ca): 0.0 ppm
Magnesium(Mg): 0.0 ppm
Sodium(Na): 0.0 ppm
Sulfate(SO4): 0.0 ppm
Chloride(Cl): 0.0 ppm
biCarbonate(HCO3): 0.0 ppm

pH: 0.00


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Single Step

Grain kg: 14.33
Water Qts: 34.87 - Before Additional Infusions
Water L: 33.00 - Before Additional Infusions

L Water Per kg Grain: 2.30 - Before Additional Infusions

Saccharification Rest Temp : 66 Time: 90
Mash-out Rest Temp : 72 Time: 10
Sparge Temp : 79 Time: 60


Total Mash Volume L: 42.56 - Dough-In Infusion Only

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.

Notes
-----

Based on Jeff Bagby's Hop Whompus 2004 recipe. Mix of Pils and Ale malt bec
ause I don't have enough Ale Malt in stock.

Pellet hops in the Mash and as
FW hops because I don't have flower hops of these American varities.


80 gr Cascade leaf hops in Hop Back
18 gr Liberty Secondary
18 gr Centennial Secondary
14 gr Simcoe Secondary
14 gr Liberty, 18 gr Centennial, 9 gr Simcoe & 49 gr Amarillo Keg Hops

*Edit:* Spelling


----------



## warrenlw63 (30/5/06)

Geez Doc.

Did you just rob a hop truck? :blink: 

Warren -


----------



## Darren (30/5/06)

Doc, wouldnt you want to up the gravity with 178 IBU?

cheers

Darren


----------



## Doc (30/5/06)

Would love to Darren, but that lot has already overloaded my HLT by more than a few litres. I'm already going to have to use the kitchen kettle 

Doc


----------



## Stuster (30/5/06)

Interesting that there are no hop additions between 60 and 0. There are FWH, MH and all the later additions, but still seems strange for such a hop monster. :huh:


----------



## Ray_Mills (30/5/06)

Hi
This beer won at the national 2004 (not that long ago)
A great beer and take it easy when drinking
Cheers
Ray
Big Brew IPA 2004

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

07-1 India Pale Ale, Imperial IPA

Min OG: 1.075 Max OG: 1.090
Min IBU: 60 Max IBU: 100
Min Clr: 8 Max Clr: 15 Color in SRM, Lovibond

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 19.00 Wort Size (L): 19.00
Total Grain (kg): 7.45
Anticipated OG: 1.080 Plato: 19.26
Anticipated SRM: 9.4
Anticipated IBU: 110.8
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65 %
Wort Boil Time: 120 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
47.0 3.50 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 3
47.0 3.50 kg. JWM Export Pilsner Australia 1.037 2
6.0 0.45 kg. Weyermann Melanoidin Germany 1.037 36

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
33.00 g. Sticklebact Pellet 14.00 60.8 120 min.
38.00 g. Willamette Pellet 4.50 20.3 First WH
38.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 6.60 29.7 First WH
30.00 g. Willamette Pellet 4.50 0.0 0 min.
20.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 6.60 0.0 Dry Hop


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.00 Unit(s)Whirflock Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP007 Dry English Ale


----------



## Darren (30/5/06)

Hi Ray,

Looks like a well balanced beer.

cheers

Darren


----------



## Ray_Mills (30/5/06)

Darren said:


> Hi Ray,
> 
> Looks like a well balanced beer.
> 
> ...



Thanks Darren
You are right it was well balanced and a very, very easy to drink as the bitterness took away the big malt flavour and it was like drinking a 5% bitter beer, but after 2 bottles you wanted to fight 
Ray


----------



## matti (31/5/06)

Luvit!
its true then, you're all Hopping Mad.
I used 40 grams saaz hop pellets in my first partial since i did not have clue how much is in the extract. 

It was a Nathan Lion Breweiser 1.7 kg
1kg pale malt
0.5kg Pils Caramalt (80)
0.5kg Ultra brew DME
40g Saaz hop pellets (90) 
WLP830
Doughed in @ 55 in 10 min (ALL malt)
single decoction (650g) rest @ 65 and 75 and boil for ten.
Restmash temp 55 for 30 min
added decoction adjust temp to 66 for 30 min.
Lauter rest 10 min.
Sparged in one hour 10L. lauter bed always 66 degrees.
All brew liqour soft water PH 6.6-6.8.
Boil 75 min. with kit and DME.
Hop bill. 
3g @ boil 
15g 45 min
9g 30
10g 15 
3g g just before cold break
Cooled to 26 with 15 litre of cold water.
top up to 22l
Og 1.044 was 1.58 prior to top up.
Brewhouse efficiency 76%
Wort tasted like heaven.
8 days in fermenter
matti


----------



## Doc (2/6/06)

Doc said:


> It is on the schedule for this weekend. The Hills we be alive with the smell of hops.
> 
> Doc
> 
> ...



I'm 30mins in on the 2 hour boil.
It is a seething broth of hops. 
Hops in the mash and FW hops made it all smell so great even before the boil started 
The Hills are alive with the smell of HOPS :beerbang: 

Doc


----------



## Duff (2/6/06)

Jeez, how good's that. 'Working' from home today huh?


----------



## Doc (2/6/06)

Duff said:


> Jeez, how good's that. 'Working' from home today huh?



Maybe  

Doc


----------



## mikem108 (2/6/06)

Heres what 140 gms of flowers looked like in the bottom of my kettle last week, I reckon they sucked up 4 litres!


----------



## Doc (2/6/06)

Looks great Mike.
Mine wasn't quite as pretty as I used pellets (except in the hopback).
1.078 (I scaled down a little on the grain from the posted recipe) into the fermenter. Didn't have a decent enough starter ready so two packets of US-56 into about 26 litres with blow-off tube attached 

Doc

Edit: Clarification.


----------



## Doc (20/7/06)

Doc said:


> It is on the schedule for this weekend. The Hills we be alive with the smell of hops.
> 
> Doc
> 
> ...




Kegged on Monday night, first pouring tonight.
Pow, pow, wham. 
A nice warming 7.7% and very very drinkable.
Hoppy ? Yes
Bitter ? Yes
Aroma ? Yes

I didn't keg hop. 

Could it do with some more hops ? Sure. HLT hops + more at flameout + keg hops next time.

Am I happy with it ? Yes !!!

Doc


----------



## Doc (13/9/06)

Did anyone catch the Jamil show (Imperial IPA) this week ?
I didn't and the archive isn't up yet. I ask because I've just checked out the reference recipe for it here.
It is from Mike McDole and for a 45 litre batch there is just under 1kg of hops in it (includes dry hops).

Its got my interest up 

Doc


----------



## Jye (13/9/06)

Doc said:


> .....there is just under 1kg of hops in it (includes dry hops).



FARK :blink: 

Hope they update the archives soon, Ive been waiting for this show.


----------



## Doc (13/9/06)

I've emailed Justin to pull his finger out and get the archive up.

Did you notice the recipe name


> Mike McDole - Pliny The Elder NB Kicker


 :beerbang: 

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Batz (13/9/06)

Doc said:


> I've just checked out the reference recipe for it
> there is just under 1kg of hops in it (includes dry hops).
> 
> 
> ...




Holy snapping hop cones !
Sounds like a brew for PistolPatch.....the hop namby pamby :lol: 

Batz


----------



## Doc (14/9/06)

The archive is up here

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Jye (15/9/06)

Downloading it now  

Here is the list for all the shows recipes Link

Plus all of Jamils award winning recipes Link


----------



## DJR (15/9/06)

Jye said:


> Downloading it now
> 
> Here is the list for all the shows recipes Link
> 
> Plus all of Jamils award winning recipes Link



Oh my god... 34oz or 952g of hops in a 12gal batch.

That would be a pound in 23L or so... insane. All high alpha hops except for the cascade @flameout too.

The irony of releasing it on 9-11 as well


----------



## Stuster (17/10/06)

Just thought all the hop heads out there might like to see this thread on Brewboard by cj. 1kg of hops in a 27L batch. :blink:


----------



## Jye (17/10/06)

Stuster said:


> Just thought all the hop heads out there might like to see this thread on Brewboard by cj. 1kg of hops in a 27L batch. :blink:



I was just reading that thread and this picture made me smile


----------



## DJR (17/10/06)

That's ALOT of hops. Really have to put down a 90+ IBU monster beer at some point in brewing though. When we get the Hopsdirect shipment i'll definitely have to put one on.

Lots of simcoe 11%, lots of Amarillo 9%, some 14.8% Taurus, some Northern Brewer , Nelson Sauvin 13% (just to get rid of it), B Saaz 8%, the kitchen sink, loads of munich, caramunich and crystal wheat malt along with lots and lots of gypsum and epsom to try and balance it, maybe a belgian yeast..... h34r: :beerbang: h34r: :super:


----------



## Stuster (17/10/06)

DJR said:


> the kitchen sink



Make sure you add that late in the boil or you'll extract too much lemony freshness.


----------



## DJR (17/10/06)

Stuster said:


> DJR said:
> 
> 
> > the kitchen sink
> ...



Actually i was going to go for a combination of mash kitchen sink followed by a bit of dry kitchen sinking :lol:


----------



## Adamt (17/10/06)

DJR said:


> Stuster said:
> 
> 
> > DJR said:
> ...




Make sure you don't use the sink it in the hopback and put your brew down the drain! Oh lord.


----------



## DJR (17/10/06)

Here we are, first cut at the Kitchen Sink IIPA, i have no idea when i will get the balls to brew this one. I had to add sugar to get up to the right OG but i guess i could use extract and not really notice any extract tang with all the other stuff.

100IBU / 1075 OG @80%, 35EBC in 23L

2kg JW Light Munich
2kg JW Pils
1kg JW Wheat
200g Caramunich III
500g Carawheat/Crystal Wheat
200g JW Light Crystal
1kg Dextrose/Sugar/Malt Extract

Hops:

45min boil 25g Nelson Sauvin 13%, 20g Magnum 13%
30min boil 35g Simcoe 11%
5min boil 35g Amarillo, 35g B Saaz

Total hops - only 150g 

Additions: 1/2tsp MgSO4, 1tsp CaSO4, 1 Kitchen Sink  

Yeast: Mix of WLP530 Abbey Ale and US56

Dry hop with something or other depending on whether it needs more hop flavour B)


----------



## Doc (17/10/06)

I've been exchanging PM's with Drewsleu on his HopApocalypse, and now with CJ's Hop 10 Cubed, I'm ready for my Infinity + 1 brew that is now only three brewdays away.
Along the same lines as these guys, 100+1 of everything. 
The hills will be alive with the smell of hops.

Doc


----------



## Doc (12/11/06)

I killed Promash. Putting together the recipe for my Infinity +1 brew. All was looking good, saved, exported. Then pow. The exported file lost all the grain components.
Must be a subconcious sign 

The Grain is Golden Promise, Marris Otter, Light Munich, CaraRed, Flaked Barley.

Just tried doing it again, and it still barfed.

Doc

Doc's Infinity + 1

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

12-B Barleywine & Imperial Stout, American-style Barleywine

Min OG: 1.080 Max OG: 1.120
Min IBU: 50 Max IBU: 100
Min Clr: 20 Max Clr: 43 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 33.50 Wort Size (L): 33.50
Total Grain (kg): 4.37
Anticipated OG: 1.100 Plato: 23.76
Anticipated EBC: 10.4
Anticipated IBU: 316.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 10.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 39.41 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.085 SG 20.45 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %
Additional Utilization Used For First Wort Hops: -10 %
Additional Utilization Used For Mash Hoppings: -30 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
89.2 3.90 kg. TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt UK 1.037 6
0.0 0.00 kg. TF Golden Promise Pale Ale Ma aris Otter Pal 4569098035717938600000000000000000.000 152580829488322890000000000000000
0.0 0.00 kg. olden Promise 4569098035717938600000000000000000.000 152580829488322890000000000000000
0.0 0.00 kg. 0.000 0
0.0 0.00 kg. 0.000 0
0.0 0.00 kg. 0.000 0
8.0 0.35 kg. 0.000 0
2.7 0.12 kg. TF Crystal Rye UK 1.031 210

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. Ahtanum Pellet 5.70 6.9 Mash H
20.00 g. Centennial Pellet 9.90 12.0 Mash H
20.00 g. Challenger Pellet 7.20 8.7 Mash H
20.00 g. Columbus Pellet 11.10 13.4 Mash H
20.00 g. Galena Pellet 13.00 15.7 Mash H
20.00 g. Glacia Pellet 5.80 7.0 Mash H
20.00 g. Liberty Pellet 4.70 5.7 Mash H
20.00 g. Simcoe Pellet 14.70 17.8 Mash H
20.00 g. Ahtanum Pellet 5.70 8.9 First WH
20.00 g. Centennial Pellet 9.90 15.4 First WH
20.00 g. Challenger Pellet 7.20 11.2 First WH
20.00 g. Columbus Pellet 11.10 17.3 First WH
20.00 g. Galena Pellet 13.00 20.2 First WH
20.00 g. Glacia Pellet 5.80 9.0 First WH
20.00 g. Liberty Pellet 4.70 7.3 First WH
20.00 g. Simcoe Pellet 14.70 22.9 First WH
20.00 g. Cascade Pellet 4.20 7.3 90 min.
20.00 g. Sauvin Pellet 12.70 21.9 90 min.
20.00 g. Horizon Pellet 13.00 20.4 60 min.
20.00 g. Magnum Pellet 13.90 21.8 60 min.
20.00 g. Vanguard Pellet 6.20 9.7 60 min.
20.00 g. Northern Brewer Pellet 9.80 11.7 40 min.
20.00 g. Warrior Pellet 14.80 17.7 40 min.
20.00 g. Chinook Pellet 12.17 6.4 20 min.
20.00 g. Hallertauer Pellet 5.20 0.0 0 min.
20.00 g. Simcoe Pellet 14.70 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----




Water Profile
-------------

Profile: 
Profile known for: 

Calcium(Ca): 0.0 ppm
Magnesium(Mg): 0.0 ppm
Sodium(Na): 0.0 ppm
Sulfate(SO4): 0.0 ppm
Chloride(Cl): 0.0 ppm
biCarbonate(HCO3): 0.0 ppm

pH: 0.00


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Single Step

Grain kg: 4.02
Water Qts: 0.00 - Before Additional Infusions
Water L: 0.00 - Before Additional Infusions

L Water Per kg Grain: 0.00 - Before Additional Infusions

Saccharification Rest Temp : 0 Time: 0
Mash-out Rest Temp : 0 Time: 0
Sparge Temp : 0 Time: 0


Total Mash Volume L: 0.00 - Dough-In Infusion Only

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.



Notes
-----

Cascade Flowers as a filter bed in hopback #1 with a mix of high alpha American pellets.

Cascade Flowers as an Aroma and Flavour injection in hopback #2.


----------



## Voosher (12/11/06)

Doc said:


> Hops
> 
> Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



By any stretch of the imagination that is an impressive hop schedule.

I feel myself being drawn into this zone.
I'm currently sipping a couple of IPA's. One is OG 1066 and Promash tells me 70IBU. It has 200g of hops all up and it has a beautiful hop oiliness reminiscent of - but not as impressive as - Ross's "200" IBU monster.
The other is OG 1058 and 59IBU and tastes like a strong ESB.

Both have a good whack of dark crystal to balance...

I can feel 1080 and a technical 100+IBU brewing inside me.
:chug:

Edit: Yes, yes I know. Let the "Voosher brews poison" remarks begin.
I called the "1066" OG IPA the "Hastings Hop Swallower IPA"
The 1080 OG will be "Foxbait IPA"
:chug:


----------



## Doc (13/11/06)

A re-take on last night but Promash is still throwing a barney on me.
3.9kg each of Marris Otter and Golden Promise fixes the mistake in the recipe below.

The hop blend is;
100gr each mixed up of;
Amarillo, Columbus, Centennial, Chinook, Cascade, Ahtanum, Challenger, Glacier, Galena, Northern Brewer = 1kg.

Beers,
Doc

*Doc's Infinity + 1*

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

12-B Barleywine & Imperial Stout, American-style Barleywine

Min OG: 1.080 Max OG: 1.120
Min IBU: 50 Max IBU: 100
Min Clr: 20 Max Clr: 43 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 33.50 Wort Size (L): 33.50
Total Grain (kg): 8.59
Anticipated OG: 1.091 Plato: 21.78
Anticipated EBC: 12.6
Anticipated IBU: 398.9
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 10.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 39.41 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.077 SG 18.73 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %
Additional Utilization Used For First Wort Hops: -10 %
Additional Utilization Used For Mash Hoppings: -30 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
45.4 3.90 kg. 0.000 0
0.0 0.00 kg. TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt 0.000 0
23.3 2.00 kg. America 1.034 4
18.6 1.60 kg. Weyermann Bohemian Pilsner Germany 1.038 4
12.7 1.09 kg. Weyermann Carared Germany 1.036 48

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
100.00 g. Doc's Infinity Hop Blend Pellet 8.90 55.8 Mash H
100.00 g. Doc's Infinity Hop Blend Pellet 8.90 71.8 First WH
100.00 g. Doc's Infinity Hop Blend Pellet 8.90 72.5 60 min.
100.00 g. Doc's Infinity Hop Blend Pellet 8.90 67.9 50 min.
100.00 g. Doc's Infinity Hop Blend Pellet 8.90 55.1 40 min.
100.00 g. Doc's Infinity Hop Blend Pellet 8.90 37.0 30 min.
100.00 g. Doc's Infinity Hop Blend Pellet 8.90 24.4 20 min.
100.00 g. Doc's Infinity Hop Blend Pellet 8.90 14.5 10 min.
100.00 g. Doc's Infinity Hop Blend Pellet 8.90 0.0 0 min.
100.00 g. Doc's Infinity Hop Blend Pellet 8.90 0.0 Dry Hop


Yeast
-----
WLP 051/WLP001 Blend


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Single Step

Grain kg: 4.69
Water Qts: 0.00 - Before Additional Infusions
Water L: 0.00 - Before Additional Infusions

L Water Per kg Grain: 0.00 - Before Additional Infusions

Saccharification Rest Temp : 0 Time: 0
Mash-out Rest Temp : 0 Time: 0
Sparge Temp : 0 Time: 0


Total Mash Volume L: 0.00 - Dough-In Infusion Only

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.



Notes
-----

Dry hops are Hopback hops.
Cascade Flowers as a filter bed in hopback #1 with 100gr of the hop blend.

Cascade Flowers as Arorma and Flavour injections.


----------



## AndrewQLD (13/11/06)

Sweet Jesus Doc, you just get more and more out there, I would love to brew a beer like that, but the fear of not being able to drink it all just puts me off  , are they as nice as you say, I know there is a big following, and I know you have been doing this for a while, tell me, is it worth the risk? :unsure: 
Oh and how many kilo of Maris otter is there?
Edit
Actually redo that whole recipe, Some of the malts and amounts have gone by by

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## hupnupnee (13/11/06)

Holy shit Batman! The Coyote will be speaking to you Doc!


----------



## Doc (13/11/06)

AndrewQLD said:


> Sweet Jesus Doc, you just get more and more out there, I would love to brew a beer like that, but the fear of not being able to drink it all just puts me off  , are they as nice as you say, I know there is a big following, and I know you have been doing this for a while, tell me, is it worth the risk? :unsure:
> Oh and how many kilo of Maris otter is there?
> Edit
> Actually redo that whole recipe, Some of the malts and amounts have gone by by
> ...



Yeh, Promash can't keep up.
3.9 Marris Otter
3.9 Golden Promise
2 Flaked Wheat
1.6 Boh Pils
1.09 CaraRed

I promise I'll take lots of photos, and the yeast blend starter should kick in tomorrow morning on the stirpalte 

Lupulin Threshold Shift







Beers,
Doc


----------



## AndrewQLD (13/11/06)

Ha ha, love it Doc. :lol: 
Thanks for sharing.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Doc (16/11/06)

Grain all weighed and crushed.
Hops all weighed and mixed. 1kg of hops fits perfectly into a 2litre ice cream container. Yep, 2 litres of hops, and they smell awesome.

Bring on Saturday.

Doc


----------



## DJR (17/11/06)

Doc said:


> Grain all weighed and crushed.
> Hops all weighed and mixed. 1kg of hops fits perfectly into a 2litre ice cream container. Yep, 2 litres of hops, and they smell awesome.
> 
> Bring on Saturday.
> ...



Whoa DR, that's some way to assess the flavour of those '06 US hops! I think a stubbie of that would make you gag for air and then fall asleep!


----------



## Doc (17/11/06)

DJR said:


> Whoa DR, that's some way to assess the flavour of those '06 US hops! I think a stubbie of that would make you gag for air and then fall asleep!



Nah, that is just clearing out the old stock. Very little '06 stock is making into this brew.

Doc


----------



## Doc (18/11/06)

The brew is done.
Been planning this one for months. Finally brewed and in the fermenter.
22 litres of 1.091 ~400IBU beautifully sweet orange wort.
Now for the big slurry of yeast combo (WLP001/WLP051) to turn it into beer 
The double hopbacks worked a treat again as well. Tooks some pics and willpost later.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Doc (18/11/06)

Here are the pics from the Inifinity + 1 brew today.

Already 200 gr gone (Mash hops and FWH) but still plenty there.



This is what each addtion looked like.



This is what the entire boil looked like



End of boil. Great colour.



The dual hopbacks. The hop sludge after transfer to the fermenter.
Notice the depth of the hop debris.

Smelt awesome.

33 litres post boil. 22 litres into the fermenter.

Doc


----------



## DJR (18/11/06)

Damn, did you actually get any wort out of that mess?


----------



## Doc (18/11/06)

Yep 22 litres into the fermenter from 33 litres post boil 
Some loss in the hopbacks too.

Doc


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (20/11/06)

Possibly a little late Doc but if you had kept the hop sludge you could bottle it and use it as a sort of replenishing cream/mud mask for the ladies that aren't bitter enough :blink: 

Nice work on the Infinity + 1.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Doc (20/11/06)

Hahahah, great idea TDA.
In fact the garden wheelie bin is holding the hop sludge ......... 

Doc


----------



## Doc (3/12/06)

It been fermenting for a couple of weeks, so flogged a sample tonight.
Already down to 1.021 so sitting nicely at 9.5%. Hopefully it will drop a few more points yet and come in at 10%.
Great orange colour and awesome aroma. The flavours are very intense but not acrid or astringent. It is also quite viscous. Think of a port or muscat that is orange in colour with hops 
Tempted to dry hop it as well; but will have to see if I can be bothered.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## cj in j (5/12/06)

Dry hop! Dry hop! Dry hop! Dry hop! Dry hop!

:super: h34r:


----------



## Duff (5/12/06)

just-cj said:


> Dry hop! Dry hop! Dry hop! Dry hop! Dry hop!
> 
> :super: h34r:



Don't tempt him CJ. He was thinking about it on Sunday  

Cheers.


----------



## blackbock (5/12/06)

It might be appropriate at this point to ask Doc the question:

What malt additions do you add to your hops?????


----------



## Doc (5/12/06)

I'm down with dry hopping.
I used these hops during the boil (and hopback) Amarillo, Columbus, Centennial, Chinook, Cascade, Ahtanum, Challenger, Glacier, Galena, Northern Brewer so what do you suggest for dry hopping. I have an extensive hop inventory.
Warrior, Nelson Sauvin, Target, NZ B Saaz, NZ Hallertau Aroma, Pacific Jade ...... ????

Doc


----------



## Stuster (5/12/06)

I think NS would be the best of the ones you mention. You don't have any Columbus left?


----------



## Doc (6/12/06)

I have Columbus left, but just looking to mix it up just a bit more by introducing an 11th hop 

Doc


----------



## DJR (6/12/06)

Just not NZ Hallertau Aroma - dryhopping with that tastes like freshly mown wet grass :unsure: 

B Saaz or NS would be good - but you probably don't need it. :lol:


----------



## Voosher (6/12/06)

DJR said:


> B Saaz or NS would be good - but you probably don't need it.



You probably don't *need *over a kilogram of 11 different hops either.
 
But somehow, I don't think that's the point...


----------



## cj in j (8/12/06)

Voosher said:


> You probably don't *need *over a kilogram of 11 different hops either.
> 
> But somehow, I don't think that's the point...


Definitely right. There is a point where "need" gets thrown out the window and we move on to a whole different realm -- desire? lust? addiction? Not sure what to call it, but it definitely is a sickness! :super:


----------



## Duff (14/12/06)

I haven't brewed in about a month, so am looking forward to doing two Saturday. The first will be a double batch of 100% Mt. Hood Pilsner, the second will be this bad boy, a clone of Three Floyds Dreadnaught IPA.

Cheers.

----------

06-50 Three Floyds Dreadnaught IPA

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 20.00 Wort Size (L): 20.00
Total Grain (kg): 7.25
Anticipated OG: 1.085 Plato: 20.37
Anticipated SRM: 11.6
Anticipated IBU: 107.4
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
62.1 4.50 kg. JWM Export Pilsner Australia 1.037 2
31.0 2.25 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia 1.038 10
6.9 0.50 kg. Weyermann Melanoidin Germany 1.037 36

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
13.00 g. Warrior Pellet 15.10 27.5 60 min.
15.00 g. Simcoe Pellet 11.00 23.1 60 min.
20.00 g. Centennial Pellet 9.90 24.9 45 min.
30.00 g. Centennial Pellet 9.90 21.2 30 min.
30.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 9.50 10.6 15 min.
50.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 9.50 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP013 London Ale


----------



## cj in j (15/12/06)

Duff said:


> I haven't brewed in about a month, so am looking forward to doing two Saturday. The first will be a double batch of 100% Mt. Hood Pilsner, the second will be this bad boy, a clone of Three Floyds Dreadnaught IPA.
> 
> ----------
> 
> ...


I thought you were going to put some hops in there!?!?!


----------



## Duff (15/12/06)

just-cj said:


> I thought you were going to put some hops in there!?!?!



Now now cj, no swearing in here


----------



## Doc (4/1/07)

Life has gotten in the way over the last few weeks, so this beer (Infinity +1) has sat waiting for some attention.
Tonight it got it. A taste and it is good. Very good. Huge flavour and bitterness, with a very sweet hop aroma. Gravity is down to 1.010 so it has broken the 11% barrier (I was aiming for 10% ).
Did it need more ? No
Did I want it to have more ? Yes 
Just dry hopped it with 15gr of Centennial 8.8%, 15gr Columbus 11.1% and 15gr of Warrior 14.8%.
Will see how she is tasting in a couple of days before adding just a little bit more 

Beers,
Doc

PS: My wife (who doesn't drink beer) saw the sample sitting on the bench and asked if she could try a sample. I told her it was the most intensely hoppy beer, but she tried. She is still screwing up her face and downing any liquid she can find to get the hop taste out of her mouth 
Ironically my mother has been staying the last couple of weeks, and I gave her a RyeIPA and a Hopburst IPA (both over 100IBU's) and I wish I had a camera ready for those reactions too. I've definitely gone throught he Lupulin Threshold Shift.

Doc


----------



## Ross (4/1/07)

Awesome Doc,

Was just sat here this evening, thinking I hadn't heard any updates... that's fantastic attenuation & the beer sounds incredible, gotta build myself a hopback. Mine is tasting lovely in the fermenter, got to stop drinking it or I won't have enough to fill the keg... hoping i achieve similar attenuation, it's down to 1022 today...

Cheers Ross


----------



## Doc (4/1/07)

I'm very impressed with the attenutation Ross, especially for the WLP001/WLP051 blend. Paid to just leave it alone for a few weeks to do its business.
It is also a really nice clear beer out of the fermenter. Hopefully the dry hops don't remove the clarity.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Finite (4/1/07)

holy shit, I just found this thread. 

Doc,

your clearly in need of help but damn it im not going to give it to you. Go nuts mate....oh wait you have


----------



## Kai (5/1/07)

The only 100+ IBU recipe I've done had an OG of 1.100, a strong mix of old and new hops of high and low coho, and at last tasting was still bitter enough to repaint your fence.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (6/1/07)

That is a huge amount of attenuation there Doc  
Hope the women folk have recovered LOL!

I hope to venture into this territory tomorrow with the following.

Sweet Sixteen 
American IIPA 


Type: All Grain
Date: 7/01/2007 
Batch Size: 25.00 L
Brewer: Mark Rasheed 
Boil Size: 32.96 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: Marks Equipment 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 67.0 


Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
8.50 kg BB Ale Malt (6.0 EBC) Grain 89.5 % 
0.50 kg Weyermann Carapils (Carafoam) (3.9 EBC) Grain 5.3 % 
0.50 kg Weyermann Melanoidin (70.9 EBC) Grain 5.3 % 
16.00 gm Warrior [15.10%] (90 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 30.1 IBU 
16.00 gm Chinook [12.20%] (75 min) Hops 22.1 IBU 
16.00 gm Simcoe [12.00%] (60 min) Hops 21.8 IBU 
16.00 gm Pacific Gem [14.00%] (40 min) Hops 19.3 IBU 
16.00 gm Columbus [11.10%] (30 min) Hops 10.3 IBU 
16.00 gm Centennial [8.80%] (30 min) Hops 8.1 IBU 
16.00 gm Amarillo [8.40%] (20 min) Hops 5.1 IBU 
16.00 gm Cascade [5.60%] (15 min) Hops 2.7 IBU 
16.00 gm Centennial [8.80%] (5 min) Hops 2.7 IBU 
16.00 gm Cascade [5.60%] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
16.00 gm Columbus [11.10%] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.080 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.081 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.019 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.014 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 8.0 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 8.8 % 
Bitterness: 122.2 IBU Calories: 780 cal/l 
Est Color: 18.8 EBC Color: Color 

C&B
TDA


----------



## Doc (16/1/07)

Kegged the Inifinity + 1 tonight. 
It had dropped to 1.008 and comes in at a nice 11.3% with the calculated IBU's of ~400.
Tastes awesome, smells awesome and looks awesome.
Having the neighbours over for drinks on Sunday. Should I service this puppy up ? 
Will post a piccie on Friday when it is all carb'd up.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Stuster (16/1/07)

Doc said:


> Kegged the Inifinity + 1 tonight.
> It had dropped to 1.008 and comes in at a nice 11.3% with the calculated IBU's of ~400.
> Tastes awesome, smells awesome and looks awesome.
> Having the neighbours over for drinks on Sunday. Should I service this puppy up ?
> Will post a piccie on Friday when it is all carb'd up.



Holy attenuation, Doc.  

Have your neighbours gone through the Lupulin Threshold Shift? :lol:


----------



## Doc (17/1/07)

Stuster said:


> Have your neighbours gone through the Lupulin Threshold Shift? :lol:



They are not even close to the threshold shift required for this baby. I have, and I think it will take me a while to get through the keg 

Doc


----------



## Doc (20/1/07)

Doc's Inifinity + 1 - Vital Stats.
OG 1.091 FG 1.008 IBU's 400+

Came off gas last night, and am having the first taste now.
You know that big in your face aroma of hops you get when you open the freezer you keep all your hops it ? That is the aroma of this puppy. The FG was 1.008, but the amount of body in the beer is amazing. More body that Amelie Mauresmo.
A real thick white head that you'd expect with all the protein in there, but still quite amazing being that it is 11%+. The head lasts to the end of the glass too. You don't really taste the alcohol, but there is a nice zing on the tongue, about 90 seconds after swallowing a mouthfull, when the hop taste fades just a little 
A great orange colour, and quite cloudy at the moment. It may clear, but I'm not fussed either way on this beer.
All in all a very drinkable, yet extremely hoppy ale, that is everything I had hoped it would be. I can't think of how to make anything much more intense in the hoppiness scale at the moment, but I'm sure I'll come up with something :beerbang: 

Doc


----------



## Stuster (20/1/07)

Wow. Sounds amazing, Doc. The great head is probably due to the hops. :blink: 

I seriously doubt that will get very clear with all the hops in there, but you never know. After a couple you'd probably think it was.  

Now that Duff's upping the ante, I'm expecting to see you bring out the big guns in reply.


----------



## Doc (20/1/07)

I was thinking of adding a third hopback to the setup, but I think two is really hitting the limit for hopbacks. Maybe a pre-hopback hop-whirlpool ....... 

Doc


----------

